# FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 - Support for Intel Skylake CPUs?



## Aaron Parker (Oct 11, 2016)

First of all, congratulations to FreeBSD developers for a job well done in releasing FreeBSD 11.0 today.

Secondly, before making this post, I read the release notes for FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 and could not find the answer to my question. Are Intel Skylake CPUs supported by FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2016)

CPU yes, GPU no.


----------



## sko (Oct 11, 2016)

For graphics the scfb driver can be used: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB


----------

